

Ask HN: Why doesn't the HN user's submissions list show number of comments? - pshapiro


======
wwortiz
It does, just older articles don't show number of comments (probably after a
post is out of the servers memory).

Go on the front page and click a users name, go to submissions and you'll see
the comment number on the submission that is on the front page.

~~~
pshapiro
Yep that's how I found yours... thanks! :)

